# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi: Perdhunuesit

## Albo

*Filmi: Perdhunuesit*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## don caplo

shume file i bukur ju lumte forumi

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## don caplo

jeni mire te gjithe nje pershendetje te gjithve

----------


## Apollyon

Linku dyte punon.. tani do e shoh kte filmin.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## jul-linda

Shume film i bukur dhe mjaft prekes ..

----------


## Izadora

Shume film i bukur ,perfundim tragjik.

Faleminderit Albo  :buzeqeshje:  nuk e kisha pare.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

